# Milling Stumps . .



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I've been wrestling one on the mill for a couple hours, and started to name this thread "Stump Wrestling" or "Get a Bigger Hammer" because it is so danged ungainly and bizarre on the fell cuts and what-not I couldn't use my hydraulics to move it. Wrestling logs and stumps is keeping me young -- but making me feel real old at night. 

Actually it's been two hours *off and on* . . . I had a neighbor come to visit for a couple hours just as I was getting it whittled down fairly decent. Fixing to get back out there and rip some pepper mill and bowl blanks. I was expecting more out of this stump but it ain't bad, just figured it would have more figure -- it's a crotch stump after all. I had end-grain table top plans for this stump but I had to cut it long grain to fill an order. It was getting too dry too fast anyway it need to be taken apart. 

I had just got through bragging to Daren this a.m. about how I've been having such success with freehand sharpening on my band mill blades . . . but when I was ripping this stump I noticed the blade developed a tip outside the set for some reason, and it was leaving a real nice line. :thumbdown: 

Just wanted to contribute a thread -- I don't start many so just trying to haul my weight . . . . . . .


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> "Stump Wrestling"... is keeping me young -- but making me feel real old at night.


...this one cracked one of my ribs :icon_sad:...


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> . . . I couldn't use my hydraulics to move it. . . . .


After seeing your post I just imagined you maybe reading that part and thinking what a spoiled brat I am because "I don't have my hydraulics" :icon_cry: :lol:

I'm uploading some pics right now nothing to write home about but better than salt grass I guess. 

Yeah that mother looks like a rib-breaker for sure. Glad it wasn't a toe they are much worse believe me.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> . . . but when I was ripping this stump I noticed the blade developed a tip outside the set for some reason, and it was leaving a real nice line. :thumbdown:


You should see what bands look like after milling bois d'arc stumps after who knows how many years out of the ground drying. :laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

jeffreythree said:


> You should see what bands look like after milling bois d'arc stumps after who knows how many years out of the ground drying. :laughing:


If anyone knows brother, it's me. :yes:


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

As they say, it didn't happen unless there's pictures. Come on TT, your guy's pics of milled wood is what keeps me punishing my Grizzly bandsaw with black locust logs. I never knew how fun it was to saw open a log just to see whats there!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

This is essentially ripping with a bandsaw. Slang for it in sawyer-speak is "making french fries". 
















Making pepper mill blanks . . . 








Like I said nothing fancy but better than a poke in the eye.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

That's really how the wood looks, or did you accidentally bleed all over it? That's ridiculous how red that is.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> This is essentially ripping with a bandsaw. Slang for it in sawyer-speak is "making french fries".


Nice stump. Yea those long shavings coming out are funny looking aren't they when we are used to fine dust. I have been playing more with my mill lately making cuts we are not supposed to make, like cross grain. You have more HP than I do, my little mill doesn't like to make wide cross grain cuts on hardwood. She does it, but I have to feed slow.


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

beelzerob said:


> That's really how the wood looks, or did you accidentally bleed all over it? That's ridiculous how red that is.


Thats really how it looks. follow his flame box elder link at the bottom of his posts and take a look.
David


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

*cosmic correlate*

This picture looks like the gas pillars in the Pillars of Creation, with a little underworld design:


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

I was thinking it looked more like a bat.


----------

